# Solved: ITunes not starting for Windows 7 32bit



## montage (Nov 9, 2012)

ITunes would not start. what I did was right click on ITunes Icon not the alias, goto properties, clink on compatibility, then selected the box for "run this program in compatibility mode for: and selected Windows 7 in drop down options. Below that at the bottom I checked the box for "run this program as an administrator"

That's it, and opened ITunes.


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

Thanks for the update


----------

